# Seths Pickled Hot Dogs



## arcticsid (May 6, 2013)

I JUST made these on Saturday and will try them in a week.

This could certainly be used for any sausage you want.

It goes without saying, if you are using any raw sausage, cook them first!

I have had pickled hot links, and pickled polish sausage many times. It inspired me to find out how to make them. I came across a site mentioning pickled hot dogs.

This is what I did.

2 packs hot dogs.(10 dogs) I bought the real cheap ones because this is still an experiment. Better quality, better results. But remember this is an experiment.

Cut these into thirds and place them in a sterilized jar. ( Just use a clean jar!!!LOL) I used a half gallon canning jar.

For the brine:

1 cup vinegar

1 cup water

1 cup of the leftover pickle juice in the jar thats in the back of your fridge, or any other brine from hot peppers, etc. ( I used green oive juice)

To this, I added:

1 TBLS Garlic powder

small pinch of pickling spice

pich coarse ground black pepper

1 bay leaf

2 tsp onion powder

2 TBLS sugar

1 tsp red peppr flakes

Bring this to a boil and reduce heat, simmer five minutes/

Allow to cool 5 minutes or so and pour over dogs.

Seal immediately. Refrigerate for one week.

(Note: no real dogs were harmed during this experiment)

This recipe can obviously be tweeken in many ways, but the two cups of vinegar:1 cup water is the key.

Do whatever you want, I am curious to see what else you may have.


----------



## tucson (May 6, 2013)

Put some boiled eggs in with the dogs with the shells on them. When the shells fall off and look gross on the bottom of the jar the eggs are pickeled. Beer, pickeled eggs and hot dogs - HOT DAMN don't get any better. I was raised on a farm and they was our snack food growing up. Warning - leave windows open 2 hrs after consuming!


----------



## arcticsid (May 6, 2013)

I am not looking to make biofuel or have the wife make me sleep with the chickens.

I like pickled eggs as well but dont really want them with my pickled sausage.

Open the windows?, sheet, you ought to try my Kim Chee, even Korean girls run!!


----------



## FABulousWines (May 6, 2013)

Sounds great! I may have to give this a try. Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## rclark (Jun 11, 2013)

tucson said:


> Put some boiled eggs in with the dogs with the shells on them. When the shells fall off and look gross on the bottom of the jar the eggs are pickeled. Beer, pickeled eggs and hot dogs - HOT DAMN don't get any better. I was raised on a farm and they was our snack food growing up. Warning - leave windows open 2 hrs after consuming!



Nice... Not sure if leaving the windows open is a good or bad sign, haha.


----------

